# New CD?



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

It's official: my Rottie/Lab mixed breed "Tori" is entered in AKC Novice B Obedience on Oct 30 & 31....she already has her first leg (score 189.5), hopefully we'll finish that title on Halloween. SOOOOOO glad that the AKC has finally allowed mixed breeds to compete in performance and companion events!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree! So happy the AKC now allows All Americans to compete. Hope you get that CD!!! I am showing in Open that weekend in Tulsa too!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations.

Are you allowed to compete in the same ring as registered dogs? It would be a shame if they divided it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great!


----------

